

Ask HN: Happy Dec. - How Many Startups Made It Big When Founder Had A Day Job? - davidsmith8900

These engineering companies are paying well. Wont the paycheck from these companies be enough to have startups run on their own?
======
PaulHoule
It depends what you mean by "big".

If "big" means being on the track that leads to a super acquisition or an IPO
you are probably also getting VC money and don't need to keep your day job.

If "big" means being able to make enough money to leave your day job and then
some, that happens all the time.

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- Okay PaulHoule. Thank you for letting me know.

